# Simple Question on Apache Proxy Authentication



## enokoner (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to password protect my proxy.  I get a prompt for a password, but it wont connect.   Here's what I did: `htpasswd -c password.file "username"`. Typed and confirmed password for user.


```
touch group.file 
nano group.file

usergroup: "username"
```

Saved the buffer. Then I added the following lines to my httpd.conf file:


```
ProxyRequests On
ProxyVia On

<Proxy *>
    Order deny,allow
    Allow from all
    AuthType Basic
    AuthName "Password Required"
    AuthUserFile password.file
    AuthGroupFile group.file
    Require group usergroup
</Proxy>
```


Any ideas? 

Thank you!


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't know anything about what you are trying to do, but did you restart www/apache after updating the httpd.conf file? Your post did not say.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 23, 2014)

enokoner said:
			
		

> ```
> Order deny,allow
> Allow from all
> ```


You need to remove these.


----------

